# Diabetic contact at last!



## AmandaB (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm Amanda. I've had Type 1 for 39 years and got the fright of my life a few weeks ago when I read in the local paper that Diabetics have a 40 year lifespan! 
Having seen my Diabetic consultant this morning, who put my mind at rest, and getting round to reading Balance, it took me a nanosecond (or whatever's smaller) to sign up here, I already feel I'm not alone after all!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2009)

AmandaB said:


> Hi, I'm Amanda. I've had Type 1 for 39 years and got the fright of my life a few weeks ago when I read in the local paper that Diabetics have a 40 year lifespan!
> Having seen my Diabetic consultant this morning, who put my mind at rest, and getting round to reading Balance, it took me a nanosecond (or whatever's smaller) to sign up here, I already feel I'm not alone after all!



Hi Amanda, and welcome!

Something I've been reading on and off recently is on another diabetes forum, about the life story of a man who has been diabetic for 62 years. It's quite long so I read a bit at a time! Encouraging though!

http://www.diabetesforums.com/forum/type-1-diabetes/27086-62-years-type-1-a.html


----------



## Copepod (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Amanda - I'm guess that your consultant pointed out that your local paper statement sounds like it refers to Type 2 diabetes, without specifying, which is generally diagnosed after age 40 years - so 40 years more life takes them to 80 years, which isn't so bad. But it's careless journalism to scare people with Type 1 diabetes (I was diagnosed aged 30 years, now 43 and fully intending to have a long and healthy life!) It's worth writing to your local paper to put them right - I reckon they'll take more notice of a local person than a campaign of emails from random people throughout the UK, even if you contact the editor by email.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 28, 2009)

welcome Amanda 

Agree with Northener, Richards story is inspiring if you get a chance to read it.


----------

